# Sword Video Demonstrations



## speedbag (Nov 26, 2004)

There are some Samurai Sword training video's online at knowitallvideo.com

Master Hun Video's 
http://www.knowitallvideo.com/about_director.jsp?i=1082340377121


Knowitallvideo is a site for anyone to post short "how to" video's ( or anything else for that matter. Lots of topics. )

You will Have to register ( free ) to view them, but there are a lot of topics to choose from, and perhaps you can help others by uploading your own. 

http://www.knowitallvideo.com/

another interesting site for some Martial Art clips. 

StupidVideos. 
http://www.stupidvideos.com/Default.asp

Mostly funny. 



SpeedBag
http://www.speedbagcentral.com/Demos.html


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 26, 2004)

Kool thanks for the link


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 26, 2004)

All og his videos come in some funky green/orange.blue colors and look bad wail othees show in fine


----------



## Saitama Steve (Nov 26, 2004)

Get real!! He over cuts too much. More Americanized crap. This "Master Hun" is just another McDojo type just trying to cash in on the Last Samurai movie. 

His posture is terrible, his kissaki (tip of the sword) too high when in seigan no kamae , his ashi sabaki (footwork) stunted and the execution of technique is so stiff, that I'd wager that he had an iaido/kendo manual on hand and was just filming it as he was learning how to perform the techniques on the hop. 

"Learn how to cut like a real Samoorye!!" 

"Learn how to stab like a samoorye!" 

Thanks for the laugh.  

N.B. I know how to spell samurai properly, I'm just mimicing Hun's accent  For anyone who is really interested in JSA, this is how NOT to do techniques. AVOID!


----------



## Paul B (Nov 26, 2004)

Ummm..yeah.

That should of read... "How to hit people with a stick". Not cut.


----------



## speedbag (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey guys, I never said the video's were quality instruction.  I am not experience with swords or edged weapons. I just thought some of you would enjoy the links. 


..and if you are so inclined, make a few video's of your own and show the right way to do it.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Nov 27, 2004)

You want to learn how to use a sword properly? 

Go to a dojo, you can't learn from video or book, you need formal instruction. MPEG files, video cassettes and manuals cannot give feedback on the mistakes you make. Only a qualified teacher can do that.

Sorry to sound cold, but that's the way it is.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 27, 2004)

i think www.bugei.com has some good tameshigiri clips on it.........james williams who owns the site is a certified systema teacher, and long time practitioner.

just for info sake, of course

shawn


----------



## sojobow (Dec 5, 2004)

speedbag said:
			
		

> I just thought some of you would enjoy the links.


Thanks.  I did.  I'll watch just about any video when the subject is MA.  Always learning something.  Appreciated.



> ..and if you are so inclined, make a few video's of your own and show the right way to do it.


This will make a great signature line.  Mine if I use it?


----------



## te75uo (Dec 9, 2004)

On the stupid video site, the office ninja movie. I am positive I have one of those around me at home, and the office! I am always missing things!


----------



## Kirsty x (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks I liked the funny ones:ultracool


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 10, 2005)

> More Americanized crap.


Gee...that wasn't neccessary.
Lets all run off to the UK and learn a REAL japanese art!


----------



## Saitama Steve (Feb 13, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Gee...that wasn't neccessary.
> Lets all run off to the UK and learn a REAL japanese art!



Nice sarcasm there. It oozed all over my screen. *wipes screen with towel*

I didn't learn ken or iai in the UK, I learned mine from my sensei in Japan. My avatar is of Hidaritomo Shuzo sensei, one of my teachers in Araki-ryu. I've only been back in the UK for 3 months.


----------

